
An Enormous Green Blob Just Bubbled Out of a Storm Drain in Utah - lando2319
http://gizmodo.com/an-enormous-green-blob-just-bubbled-out-of-a-storm-drai-1784135139
======
Aelinsaar
Well now... you certainly don't read a headline so bizarre, yet entirely
accurate every day do you? The article itself pays off in a big way too, with
the looming specter of a "shit-fueled toxic algal bloom" emerging before the
revelation of a "moss cleaner" as the likely culprit.

I laughed, I cried, I was on the edge of my seat. I lost my appetite, and I
learned something.

------
sp527
You know what else is in Bluffdale? The NSA. _queue X Files theme_

